# My 2011 YB Team



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I made a video of my 2011 YB team second training toss...if anyone is interested in watching..I published it on Youtube:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHcFV2jZFqE


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

How big is that crate and can you move it by yourself?


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

thats a lot of YBs. Jax


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*How many birds did you release? Thanks for sharing the video!*


----------



## birdkeeper (Jun 24, 2009)

he release 61 birds. that was a great team of ybs and hopefully you wont lose any during training.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

raftree3 said:


> How big is that crate and can you move it by yourself?


The crate is 5' x 3' and is 16" tall. I can move it empty on and off my truck by myself it probably only weighs 20lbs or so. Thanx for watching


----------



## newtopidgeons (Mar 11, 2011)

Looking real good, inspires me to make one, but we cant see the birds for long from our release sites so far.


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

It`s a nice crate...BUT.....Using wire sides is NOT GOOD.....The birds fight etc and wind up backing up into the wire and TEAR UP their primary flights and tail feathers etc...That is NOT GOOD for racing.....When their primary flights get messed up,they lose speed while flying....Do not put wire in your LOFTS either,for the same reason.....Wire is only good for avairy`s,so the birds can get sunlight and fresh air if they want to.....Alamo


----------



## rackerman (Jul 29, 2009)

*Alamo, Thats a great point......*


Alamo said:


> It`s a nice crate...BUT.....Using wire sides is NOT GOOD.....The birds fight etc and wind up backing up into the wire and TEAR UP their primary flights and tail feathers etc...That is NOT GOOD for racing.....When their primary flights get messed up,they lose speed while flying....Do not put wire in your LOFTS either,for the same reason.....Wire is only good for avairy`s,so the birds can get sunlight and fresh air if they want to.....Alamo


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

That's a nice size team you got going there. Thanks for sharing the video. How far are you planning on taking them out too? 

Let me know if the blacks you got from me produce any winners.

Happy flying!


----------



## Timber (Jan 6, 2009)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> Thanx for watching


Looks good! Keep em Flyin! 

I come up that way sometimes, the next time I do, we'll have to meet....


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

newtopidgeons said:


> Looking real good, inspires me to make one, but we cant see the birds for long from our release sites so far.


Tomorrow I will make another one..Probably going to use Metallica's~Battery song for it  Its kinda cool making a video log of your teams progress give it a try.



Alamo said:


> It`s a nice crate...BUT.....Using wire sides is NOT GOOD.....The birds fight etc and wind up backing up into the wire and TEAR UP their primary flights and tail feathers etc...That is NOT GOOD for racing.....When their primary flights get messed up,they lose speed while flying....Do not put wire in your LOFTS either,for the same reason.....Wire is only good for avairy`s,so the birds can get sunlight and fresh air if they want to.....Alamo


I see your point. I used the large "hog wire" 2" x 3" for the sides to minimize any wing damage, improve air flow and most importantly allow my ybs to easily get a drink before I release them .



g0ldenb0y55 said:


> That's a nice size team you got going there. Thanks for sharing the video. How far are you planning on taking them out too?
> 
> 
> Let me know if the blacks you got from me produce any winners.
> ...


Tomorrow I think I will do a 5 mile "swim or drizzowned" toss. My ybs circled all the way home and 1/2 my birds stayed in the air for another 30 minutes just circling the loft. I think they are telling me their ready for a little wing stretching challenge. 



> Let me know if the blacks you got from me produce any winners.


Sure thing but before I can do that I have to win My club don't play with their ybs..those guys are not going to be easy to beat. 




Timber said:


> Looks good! Keep em Flyin!
> 
> I come up that way sometimes, the next time I do, we'll have to meet....


That would be cool come on by and check out my set up maybe you can share a few pointers if you see something I can improve. Just send me a pm.


----------



## g0ldenb0y55 (Dec 23, 2008)

Now you're getting to the fun part of training, deciding how far is too far! 

Let them show you what they can do!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

g0ldenb0y55 said:


> Now you're getting to the fun part of training, deciding how far is too far!
> 
> Let them show you what they can do!


True True.. I think I might try a real test tomorrow and release them along the St Johns River...I know a few parks that would make a nice back drop for my next video and maybe I can film them flying over the river now that would be cool.


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Nice. Loved the sound track.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

12 Volt Man said:


> Nice. Loved the sound track.


Thank You. I was going to make a new video today and my camcorder battery died in the middle of them circling after release. I didn't get enough recorded to even bother posting. I think it would have been my best video yet...I had Metropolitan Park in the back drop and across the river Downtown Jacksonville. The birds circled the condo's along the river and then started to wards home.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

I made a video of last Saturdays 26 Mile Training toss. It is on Youtube if anyone is intersted in watching : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UWZE_7-05PE


----------



## steveeman (Mar 18, 2011)

Nice Music


----------



## Ashby Loft (Aug 31, 2007)

Very nice again!


----------



## logangrmnr (Jul 14, 2010)

Jax,
Great video. I have mine at 20 miles today. When do you guys start the races? Ours start on the 24 of this month. Just sent the check for the benzing on Tuesday. It hurt putting that out. We release from Jax Oct 23. I'll keep you updated on your birds that are flying down here. Sorry for your friend but God's speed on his next journey. 
Logangrmnr


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

logangrmnr said:


> Jax,
> Great video. I have mine at 20 miles today. When do you guys start the races? Ours start on the 24 of this month. Just sent the check for the benzing on Tuesday. It hurt putting that out. We release from Jax Oct 23. I'll keep you updated on your birds that are flying down here. Sorry for your friend but God's speed on his next journey.
> Logangrmnr


Thank you..he wasn't a member of Pigeon Talk but he used to be the President of the Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club and he was the first person to help me out when I bought my first pigeons from the feed store last year. I wish I had the words to describe all he has done promoting the sport, helping new people anyway he could, buying the property of the clubhouse. He truly is a great gentleman and I feel lucky for having known him. 

Our races I believe start the first weekend of October in Alma, Ga for me roughly 111 miles North West of my loft. I did cut the video short because my birds where getting me dizzy with all the circling. I found out its because I haven't released them enough times from that location. I was invited to do a joint training toss with another club member Saturday. I gave him the birds I bred for some Pigeon Talk guys that changed their minds and he claims his birds flew 25 miles in 25 minutes. This I gotta see...so I'll probably make a new video of this joint toss this Saturday. 

Thanx guys for the comments...I've been babying my birds for too long so now its time to unleash the beast. I haven't even taken them to 40 miles yet and Rotondo uses that for his first training toss. Hopefully cutting their feed with the Barley and International Race Mix will do the trick to get them into form for the longer tosses.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*New Video Sunday 4th, Training Toss*

I made a new video of last Sundays training toss. I don't recommend anyone that does not like Megadeath play it with the volume up. I posted captions in case the music is too loud for ya. Enjoy!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cwfmDFceSA&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Sep 16th 2011 Training Toss*

I made a short video (birds took off not too much circling today) 65 Mile training toss.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc_dz6mEiRY&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Jax did you get any birds out of the Breast Cancer auction hens? Those are some good looking young birds.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Jax did you get any birds out of the Breast Cancer auction hens? Those are some good looking young birds.


I loaned one hen to my mentor and he loaned me a pedigreed Staff Van Reet cock to breed with the other hen. Now that breeding season is over he told me to
just keep the cock so I told him he could have the hen. 
I did not plan on swapping but it kinda worked out that way. He bred some ybs for me to give to some new guys that asked me for birds so its all good. I did have 4 ybs from this pairing..but off the top of my head I can't give you their band numbers. I'll have to check my breeding records.
By the way Thank you again for the advice on training these ybs. They are finally starting to act like a solid team.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

JaxRacingLofts said:


> I loaned one hen to my mentor and he loaned me a pedigreed Staff Van Reet cock to breed with the other hen. Now that breeding season is over he told me to
> just keep the cock so I told him he could have the hen.
> I did not plan on swapping but it kinda worked out that way. He bred some ybs for me to give to some new guys that asked me for birds so its all good. I did have 4 ybs from this pairing..but off the top of my head I can't give you their band numbers. I'll have to check my breeding records.
> By the way Thank you again for the advice on training these ybs. They are finally starting to act like a solid team.


Keep me posted on how they breed for you and your mentor. Your team looks very good. They are active and bolted out of the basket. When is the first race?


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Keep me posted on how they breed for you and your mentor. Your team looks very good. They are active and bolted out of the basket. When is the first race?


Our first race is October 1st, from Hazelhurst, Ga..for me should be 123 miles. I will ask Jerry how many he bred out of the hen and how they are doing for him and let you know.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Joint Training Toss*

I made a "kinder gentler video" tonight of joint training toss from last Tuesday.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dbRhUWfgaU&feature=channel_video_title

This video shows a different strategy to my training tosses with no losses and all my bird beat me home.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

MAN THAT WAS A GREAT SONG! What a blast from the past.I had a lot of good times to that song and Molly Hatchet.Best concert i ever saw was those guys at Carowinds in NC.Stayed up all night.Cant do that anymore.Anyway you make great videos and love the music.Good luck this year. Jeff


----------



## BCrUS (Oct 7, 2010)

Great Videos! Keep it up!


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

*Thursday's Break Point Training Toss Sept 22nd 2011*

Thank You... I'm glad you guys enjoyed them. I like the idea of keeping a video log of my birds progress and for me talking gets boring..so I just combined 2 of my favorite things Music and Pigeons

Anyway...here is the "kinder gentler" video I promised...I realized too late that for some folks maybe Molly Hatchet is a little "rough".



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jzxmt90HSMg&feature=channel_video_title


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Keep me posted on how they breed for you and your mentor. Your team looks very good. They are active and bolted out of the basket. When is the first race?



Randy,
I talked with Jerry tonight and he said the yb he raised from the hen I gave him from last years Breast Cancer Auction was one of his first birds that trapped in last weeks 200 mile race from Macon, Ga. 
Jerry won the A race by 11 minutes and 5 seconds. (1555.146 ypm) He also won the B race by 8 minutes and 16 seconds (1495.630). We were talking and he said the youngster out of that hen I gave him has been one of his first birds back in the last 2 races. The hen was (AU 09 LL 351) she is listed on the pedigree as a Mazzarella/Miller BB.
Just thought I would let you know not only do your birds look good they breed race winners.

My birds only did a 1419.873 in the A race and 1426.448 in the B race... ok I guess. Not their best performance maybe just first time shipping jitters we'll see this Saturday. Last week was just the warm up for this 300 mile race. I'll keep you updated as the race series progresses.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

The hens Dam Miller 678 has been one of my best breeders the last few years. I am bringing back a bird off her to breed that had an 8th and 23rd last year. The Dam's nest mate also won at 200. The Mazzerella birds are from back east. I kept one youngster off the burrowed cock. He has produced some solid top 10% birds. Thanks for the feedback. I bred 678 to a burrowed Red Rose Cock off Motown Missile this year. Put a youngster in the Breast Cancer auction. Keep me posted on how they do. What club do you race in?


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> The hens Dam Miller 678 has been one of my best breeders the last few years. I am bringing back a bird off her to breed that had an 8th and 23rd last year. The Dam's nest mate also won at 200. The Mazzerella birds are from back east. I kept one youngster off the burrowed cock. He has produced some solid top 10% birds. Thanks for the feedback. I bred 678 to a burrowed Red Rose Cock off Motown Missile this year. Put a youngster in the Breast Cancer auction. Keep me posted on how they do. What club do you race in?


How'd you get the Mazzerella birds? Do you know him or you get them off of sombody else? One of my best hens is a bird Bob Mazzerella was handling for my clubs Great South Bay Classic that was bred by his old partner Zek. I bought it becasue it had done good in the regular races as well as finiishing in the top 25 birds in the Classic race which ment it was auctioned off.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Pigeon0446 said:


> How'd you get the Mazzerella birds? Do you know him or you get them off of sombody else? One of my best hens is a bird Bob Mazzerella was handling for my clubs Great South Bay Classic that was bred by his old partner Zek. I bought it becasue it had done good in the regular races as well as finiishing in the top 25 birds in the Classic race which ment it was auctioned off.


Our club president somehow got in touch with him and he sent some birds out to fly in the club I think in 08. He flew a few of my birds that year along with the Mazzerella birds. My bird was the second in the loft behind a Mazzerella bird so I burrowed a nice SLI cock bird he had from Mazzerella. It is claimed that the blood throws 11 flights. I gave the SLI bird back. I do have a cockbird off of him. He has bred me some nice birds. Always looking to cross birds that are equal or better than what I have. The Miller hen I bred him to was also a product of a bird of mine that was the best in the loft, bred to the second best bird that year. I will always take birds off the best out of the loft. Not surprised a bird of the SLI bird and my Miller hen produced top birds. Like breeds like. Getting your hands on birds like these is the key. The Mazzerella birds are a strong family.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

Sometimes I think time would be better spent chasing birds like your bird from Zek then some big named pedigree birds. They like to breed winners. I love it when you run out of room on a pedigree for top race records and have to get rid of stuff like "Will breed Winners" and "One pin tail" mubo jumbo.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

That's what I like about having the races like the Great South Bay Classic and then this year the IF Convention race. I go through all the race results from the year and look at how the birds that are going to be auctioned off have done all year long. And I try to pick up the birds who maybe just made it the top 25 in those races but have done good multiple times during the season. Most ppl don't think about buying the 25th place bird thinking it got beat by 24 birds. But like a few years ago the bird who was 25th in the Great South Bay Classic had topped the combine earlier int he season so I took shot at her. I'm not rich so I could only spare 250 at the time and that wasn't enought and ppl thought I was crazy to bid 250 ont he bird that was 25th. But I know it was a combine winner. Every year I try to pick up a decent bird from that auction. And most of the birds I do get wind up breedign good for me. But like you said likes breed likes. But I'd rather have the bird who was 5th 5 times then the bird who was 1st once but was a one hit wonder. I figure I want birds who are gonna be near the top of the sheet all the time. Not the one who can win once but never be clocked good agian. I have one bird that I have on my team right now that's going int he breeding loft after the season. She has 5 top 9 finishes her best being a 2nd. She hasn't won but she's always there. I thought I had lost her fromthe race on Saturday because I pushed her too much. Flying a 300 then a 250 last Saturday and Sunday coming in 5th on Saturday and 6th on Sunday. But this weekend I put her in another 300 mile money race and she wasn't home on the day. And from what I've seen if a good bird like her isn't there in race time you normally don't see them. Well she came home on Tuesday and boy was I glad to see her. I don't have her parents since she was an out of area auction bird so I can't replace her.


----------



## JaxRacingLofts (Apr 11, 2010)

hillfamilyloft said:


> Keep me posted on how they do. What club do you race in?


I race with the Greater Jacksonville Racing Pigeon Club (http://jacksonvilleracingpigeons.com/)

I missed our first race because I worked late that Friday evening while load in was going on. I worked that following Saturday so I decided to take them for a training toss of 101 miles that Sunday. I have a short video on youtube of the release. 
The second race was 150 mile race and I didn't have my Unikon at that time so I sent my birds as trainers to that one (160 miles to my loft). I clocked my first bird at 1550ypm for that "practice" race. I finally got my Unikon set up and my entries registered and last Saturday "The 200" was my first official race.


----------

